# Corsair 4GB DDR2 800 RAM (PC 6400) vs OCZ 4GB DDR2 1066 RAM (PC 8500)



## smoothjk (Nov 3, 2008)

Corsair: $69.99
OCZ: $129.99

Is the upgrade from 800 to 1066 MHz worth twice the cost? I'm going to be getting a Phenom quad core in the future, which would make my mobo compatible with the 1066 memory, but I'm not sure if it's worth it. I could get the Corsair memory now, use it with my dual core, and save some money...and miss out on some performance later.

What are your thoughts? Does the better memory make a difference, especially in light of the quad core CPU coming up for me?


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Nov 3, 2008)

There isn't enough of a difference to justify spending an extra $60. You're not going to miss out on much performance, and you probably couldn't notice the difference.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 3, 2008)

Not for that price on DDR2 1066. You can get 4gb of DDR2 1066 in OCZ/G Skill/Kingston or Patriot for under 90 dollars.


----------



## ScOuT (Nov 3, 2008)

It's not worth spending the extra money...the performance gain will be small, not even anything you would even notice. But if you are...buy some with a good rebate or wait for a sale, you can find good RAM cheap if you wait and look around.

Patriot Extreme Performance 4GB (2 x 2GB) 1066 MHz (PC2 8500) for $70 after rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220314

Corsair Dominator 4GB (2 x 2GB) PC8500 1066MHz for $80
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3757080&CatId=3413


----------



## smoothjk (Nov 3, 2008)

Ugh, I hate rebates. I tried once to do it, and didn't see a dime. Such a hassle, too.

Found a good deal, though, almost the same price as the 800 memory:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231166

Maybe I'll go with that, assuming it's a good brand and all.


----------



## StrangleHold (Nov 3, 2008)

G Skill is good memory, used alot of it. Really in about 95% of my builds for the last couple of years. Had no compatibility problems. Got 4 of the 1gb sticks in mine.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231144


----------

